# neck injury



## mustanggt7790 (Dec 15, 2014)

On Friday when bringing in my three sheep I found injuries to my two ewes. Both suffered injuries to the neck and some to the body. One seems to have taken most of the damage. We have been cleaning the wounds and giving penicillin. They seem to be improving but one seems to have suffered severe injury to her neck. Her neck is hanging low and to one side she does not seem to be able to move it and it looks like it might be broken, does not look normal. I was wondering if she is walking is it still possible that her neck is broken. Would she still be able to walk if her neck was broken?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 15, 2014)

@purplequeenvt @SheepGirl


----------

